# Can I use a 921 without the HD Dish channels?



## yeroca (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm curious if I can use the 921 and not pay the $9.95/month for the Dish HD channels which I think I'll probably never watch. Anyone know? Basically, I want the 921 for recording SD Dish, and HD/SD OTA channels.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

yeroca said:


> I'm curious if I can use the 921 and not pay the $9.95/month for the Dish HD channels which I think I'll probably never watch. Anyone know? Basically, I want the 921 for recording SD Dish, and HD/SD OTA channels.


Yes, you can--no problems with doing that.


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

sure thats not a problem, but its kind of like having a corvette and not taking it on the highway.



yeroca said:


> I'm curious if I can use the 921 and not pay the $9.95/month for the Dish HD channels which I think I'll probably never watch. Anyone know? Basically, I want the 921 for recording SD Dish, and HD/SD OTA channels.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

yeroca said:


> I want the 921 for recording SD Dish, and HD/SD OTA channels.


Someone can correct me, but I thought I had read that the 921 will not record OTA SD, only OTA HD, and sat HD/SD.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lapplegate said:


> Someone can correct me, but I thought I had read that the 921 will not record OTA SD, only OTA HD, and sat HD/SD.


It will not record analog OTA channels. It will record OTA digital channels either in SD or HD.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

It can also record OTA HDTV and play it back to an SD TV. John


boylehome said:


> It will not record analog OTA channels. It will record OTA digital channels either in SD or HD.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Just an FYI, but aren't the HD package channels either free or half price right now?


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Just an FYI, but aren't the HD package channels either free or half price right now?


The High Def package is free for the first 6 months, at least for new subs - they are here installing now.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't know about corvette on a highway.I have the high def package and right now it is more like an alley.Not alot of compelling content now except ocassionally on HD Discovery.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

markcollins said:


> Not alot of compelling content now except ocassionally on HD Discovery.


Yea, but with the 921, you can record it and watch it at will!

This is the only justification for ShowtimeHD. They have so little HD content, it would be worthless without the ability to record it for later viewing.


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

It depends on what programming you like. For me having ESPN HD is great. They have been adding more and more HD games. Their biggest problem is not having enough HD production trucks out there. NMT and NEC for example are making new HD trucks but its going to take some time to get up to speed. Hopefully Charlie will give us ESPN2 HD to the HD package.

I also like HDNET. I've watched some concerts and soccer games on HDNet. Its a shame that NHL isn't playing. They did a good job last year with their productions.

To me HD Discovery is only good for showing off my system. To each their own, some people will be able to get more out of the package than others.



markcollins said:


> I don't know about corvette on a highway.I have the high def package and right now it is more like an alley.Not alot of compelling content now except ocassionally on HD Discovery.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

After they finifhed installing, I had to get to work. As I was leaving, the wife tuned into her soap on OTA - It was being broadcast in High DEF. I think I'm going to like this 921.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

No doubt the big advantage to the 921 is the ability to record OTa high def local and network Shows And watch them at your leisure.The standard digital locals OTA are much better even than dishes carrying of the locals,don't even watch them anymore.When the EPG finally gets online and debugged -goodbye dish local fee.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I can confirm that you can record OTA SD digital broadcasts. My NBC affilliate broadcasts a subchannel in SD that I record (becuase I don't yet have an HDTV to watch it on - why fill up the hard drive).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Michael P said:


> I can confirm that you can record OTA SD digital broadcasts. My NBC affilliate broadcasts a subchannel in SD that I record (becuase I don't yet have an HDTV to watch it on - why fill up the hard drive).


Can you record OTA analog?


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

markcollins said:


> No doubt the big advantage to the 921 is the ability to record OTa high def local and network Shows And watch them at your leisure.The standard digital locals OTA are much better even than dishes carrying of the locals,don't even watch them anymore.When the EPG finally gets online and debugged -goodbye dish local fee.


Agreed


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Can you record OTA analog?


 No. Not ever. Ain't gonna happen. No MPEG encoder in E* DVRs.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> No. Not ever. Ain't gonna happen. No MPEG encoder in E* DVRs.


SimpleSimon, can analog OTA for the 921 be recorded to a tivo or VCR?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, yeah. Anything coming out of the SD video jacks can be recorded by Tivo or VCR. So when you cite OTA analog, we all thought you meant to the DVR's HD.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

What Cyclone said.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> What Cyclone said.


My bad.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

boylehome said:


> My bad.


 No problem.


----------

